# Stair collapse at San Diego gym



## mark handler (Nov 12, 2017)

Nearly two dozen kids hurt after stair collapse at San Diego gym during birthday party
BY Pauline Repard Kristina Davis 
SAN DIEGO UNION-TRIBUNE/TNS Updated: Sunday, November 12, 2017, 4:46 AM
http://www.nydailynews.com/news/nat...tair-collapse-san-diego-gym-article-1.3627132
SAN DIEGO — At least 20 children were injured when a stairwell collapsed Saturday night during a birthday party at a parkour gym in San Diego’s Barrio Logan neighborhood.
The accident was reported at 7:40 p.m. at the facility on Main St. near Sigsbee St.
The children suffered mostly minor injuries while at least were taken to hospitals with serious spinal injuries, San Diego fire officials said. Two adults were hurt in the collapse.
“It could have been much worse,” San Diego Fire-Rescue Deputy Chief Steve Wright said.
Parents rushed to the area to find their children.
Parent Zachary Smith said his son was lining up for pizza prior to the collapse, while another witness claimed to see children running up and down from a loft to grab a slice. Many parents were probably using a Groupon that had been offered for the event.
"It was a freak accident," Smith said.
Joe Saari said that when he and his wife dropped off their two children for a few hours, there were 100 to 150 kids at the warehouse, which includes trampolines and bouncy houses. The couple were heading back home to Chula Vista when one of their children called and said there had been an accident.
His kids suffered minor scrapes, Saari said.
An hour after the accident, the street around the warehouse was lined with ambulances and firetrucks, some leaving with apparent victims inside. Children huddled nearby in groups, some with parents.
The cause of the collapse is under investigation.
© 2017 The San Diego Union-Tribune. Distributed by Tribune Content Agency, LLC.


----------



## ICE (Nov 12, 2017)

_Joe Saari said that when he and his wife *dropped off* their two children for a few hours, there were *100 to 150 kids* at the warehouse, which includes *trampolines and bouncy houses*.
_
Well Joe I guess an injury was preordained....just not the one that happened.


----------



## mark handler (Nov 12, 2017)

Dozens of children were injured Saturday night when a stairwell collapsed at an indoor gym in San Diego.
Los Angeles Times





You can see the stairs in the bachground
*Was this thing permitted?



*


----------



## cda (Nov 12, 2017)

mark handler said:


> Dozens of children were injured Saturday night when a stairwell collapsed at an indoor gym in San Diego.
> Los Angeles Times
> 
> 
> ...





The whole place looks like it needs a going through, for other code violations


----------



## steveray (Nov 13, 2017)

Looks like a bad ledger or beam connection from here....Not surprised as it seems no one knows how to instal joist hangers anymore, nevermind spec a connector...


----------



## fatboy (Nov 13, 2017)

Was any of it permitted, or inspected?


----------



## Pcinspector1 (Nov 13, 2017)

Engineered design?, Joist hangers? Like steveray sez, "looks like a bad ledger!"

The most I ever had at one of my birthday parties was around 10. No wonder I'm an Inspector, I have no friends.



mark handler said:


> "It was a freak accident," Smith said.



I don't think so, it was going to happen, appears that the proper ledger connections were lacking and possibly no commercial construction engineering was approved or provided. Possibly some night scab work that went undetected?


----------



## steveray (Nov 13, 2017)

I could see where most inspectors would call this fixtures or playground equipment and exempt it from permitting, we will find out when folks start getting sued...


----------



## Pcinspector1 (Nov 13, 2017)

The OSB wall construction, makes me wonder if the warehouse has a fire sprinkler system?


----------



## mark handler (Nov 13, 2017)

steveray said:


> I could see where most inspectors would call this fixtures or playground equipment and exempt it from permitting, we will find out when folks start getting sued...


Looks like a office loft and observation catwalk. they could have claimed the walk was for photos?
see center photo


----------



## steveray (Nov 13, 2017)

Looks like no handrail on the wall side either....Not permitted would be my guess....


----------



## mark handler (Nov 13, 2017)

steveray said:


> Looks like no handrail on the wall side either....Not permitted would be my guess....





*I Do.......*


----------

